# windex?



## Caitlyn3409 (Dec 21, 2006)

Is it safe to wipe out a rat's cage with windex?


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Yuck! Don't you think that stuff smells?? I'm sure the fumes alone are toxic, not to metion the rats will lick any of it left over if you don't wash it off well. I don't really think it cleans anything but widows anyway, I could be wrong about that tho. 
Please don't use Windex, as there are safer things to use. You can use a mix of 1 part bleach with 10 parts water to sanitize, and rinse everything well afterwards. I don't trust bleach around animals, tho, so I use SuperPet cage cleaner http://ferretstore.com/sp-63062.html. It is safe around all pets, and it has a plesent smell.


----------

